

Google’s Schmidt Sees Signs of Internet Bubble — Report - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/95607/googles-schmidt-sees-signs-of-internet-bubble-report/

======
r00fus
He's right, of course, just like Ballmer in 1999 when he caused the stock
market to drop 5% by saying something similar...

